# Sinners in the hands of an angry God!



## Berean (Oct 3, 2009)

by Jonathan Edwards, 1741

"Vengeance belongs to Me--I will repay! *Their foot shall slide in due time*, for their day of disaster is near, and their doom is coming quickly!" Deuteronomy 32:35

OBSERVATION: _There is nothing which keeps wicked men at any one moment out of hell--but the mere pleasure of God._

1. There is no lack of power in God, to cast wicked men into hell at any moment.

2. They deserve to be cast into hell.

3. They are already under a sentence of condemnation to hell.

4. They are now the objects of that very same anger and wrath of God, that is expressed in the torments of hell.

5. The devil stands ready to fall upon them--and seize them as his own--at whatever moment God shall permit him!

6. There are those hellish principles reigning in the souls of wicked men, which would presently kindle and flame out into hell fire--if it were not for God's restraints.

7. It is no security to wicked men for one moment--that there are no visible means of death at hand.

8. Unsaved men's prudence and care to preserve their own lives--do not secure them from death for a single moment!

9. All wicked men's pains and contrivances which they use to escape hell, while they continue to reject Christ--do not secure them from hell for one moment!

10. God has laid Himself under no obligation, by any promise--to keep any unsaved man out of hell, for one moment!

APPLICATIONS:
1. Consider more particularly--WHOSE wrath it is!

2. Consider--that is the fierceness of God's wrath, which you are exposed to!

3. Consider--that the misery you are exposed to, is that which God will inflict to that end--that He might show what His almighty wrath is!

4. Consider--that it is EVERLASTING wrath!

-from Grace Gems!


----------

